# mysql55-server-5.5.66 when will appear in ports?



## bagas (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello.
mysql55-server-5.5.66 when will appear in ports?
Now in the ports of mysql55-server-5.5.61
Have not updated the mysql55-server-5.5 port for a long time.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2018)

I would suggest taking the opportunity and migrate to MySQL 5.6 or MariaDB. MySQL 5.6 is the current default MySQL version. 

If you really need 5.5 try contacting the maintainer and ask if he's already working on an update.


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 22, 2018)

Is there a specific reason why you're looking for 5.5.66? The port was updated in August and is only a minor version behind the MySQL website (.62), so it's not exactly far behind, especially for a very old branch of MySQL.

The official MySQL downloads page offers 5.5.62 as the current version. The release notes page shows .62 and .63, but both are listed as not released (even though .62 clearly is) and there are no details in the change log.

I'm struggling to find anything at all about a .66 version.


----------



## bagas (Oct 22, 2018)

usdmatt said:


> Is there a specific reason why you're looking for 5.5.66? The port was updated in August and is only a minor version behind the MySQL website (.62), so it's not exactly far behind, especially for a very old branch of MySQL.
> 
> The official MySQL downloads page offers 5.5.62 as the current version. The release notes page shows .62 and .63, but both are listed as not released (even though .62 clearly is) and there are no details in the change log.
> 
> I'm struggling to find anything at all about a .66 version.


The programmer says that you need to use mysql 5.5.
Yes, you are right, on the official site, I also see only 5,5,62


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2018)

MySQL 5.5 is set to be EoL in December 2018. So I would tell your programmer to plan ahead. 

https://endoflife.software/applications/databases/mysql


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 22, 2018)

Other than what has been said above it's usually never a problem to use a newer version of an SQL database server because those are backwards compatible, especially when we're talking minor version changes as here. In other words: even if the programmer used specific features for 5.5 then you can be pretty certain that those will also be supported in 5.6.

Therefor I wouldn't even bother and just grab the latest 5.x release. It should work without any problems.


----------



## bagas (Oct 23, 2018)

Currently, the ports mysql56 and mysql 57 are marked as unsafe.

```
===>  mysql56-server-5.6.41_2 has known vulnerabilities:
mysql56-server-5.6.41_2 is vulnerable:
MySQL -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2018-3286
CVE: CVE-2018-3283
CVE: CVE-2018-3284
CVE: CVE-2018-3282
CVE: CVE-2018-3279
CVE: CVE-2018-3278
CVE: CVE-2018-3161
CVE: CVE-2018-3186
CVE: CVE-2018-3280
CVE: CVE-2018-3212
CVE: CVE-2018-3170
CVE: CVE-2018-3200
CVE: CVE-2018-3173
CVE: CVE-2018-3162
CVE: CVE-2018-3277
CVE: CVE-2018-3171
CVE: CVE-2018-3174
CVE: CVE-2018-3187
CVE: CVE-2018-3247
CVE: CVE-2018-3195
CVE: CVE-2018-3185
CVE: CVE-2018-3144
CVE: CVE-2018-3145
CVE: CVE-2018-3133
CVE: CVE-2018-3203
CVE: CVE-2018-3137
CVE: CVE-2018-3182
CVE: CVE-2018-3251
CVE: CVE-2018-3156
CVE: CVE-2018-3143
CVE: CVE-2018-3155
CVE: CVE-2016-9843
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/ec5072b0-d43a-11e8-a6d2-b499baebfeaf.html

1 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
=> Note: Vulnerable ports are marked as such even if there is no update available.
=> If you wish to ignore this vulnerability rebuild with 'make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2018)

MySQL 5.5 is vulnerable to the same things. As it's vulnerable to the exact same issues it should not be stopping you from migrating to 5.6 or 5.7. By the time you're done and your programmer is up to date these vulnerabilities are likely to be fixed.


----------



## bagas (Oct 23, 2018)

SirDice said:


> MySQL 5.5 is vulnerable to the same things. As it's vulnerable to the exact same issues it should not be stopping you from migrating to 5.6 or 5.7. By the time you're done and your programmer is up to date these vulnerabilities are likely to be fixed.


I will wait, I hope the ports will be fixed quickly.


----------

